# Double Dutch 200km Audax 9th April Huntingdon



## Zoom (28 Mar 2011)

shameless plug for my first organised 200; a nice flat ride around the Fens with a pub finish

some photos from 2009 and the web;

Green and Yellow Fields #1







It all comes out in the Wash






A rare useful bit of NCN






When in Holland.... (note Kings Lynn ferry) NB this isn't actually on the calendar route but you get a good view from the actual route and can go across on the ferry if you like






Green and Yellow Fields#2






Springfields (Far from the Mall-ing Crowd)











Spalding, how to design a town 







Crowland Bank







more details here; entries close the night before by Paypal; or else this Saturday the 2nd by post; online entry open to all not just AUK members

http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-555/


----------



## Tynan (28 Mar 2011)

what is it with rides on Saturdays?

West Ham are away to Bolton, good luck with it, the flatness and the flowers did lead me to express mild interest some time ago


----------



## Zoom (29 Mar 2011)

who are West Ham?


----------

